# Jumping In and Out of the Truck



## Hunter06FLKY (Mar 20, 2012)

So I just happened across this video on the DU website and wanted to see what ya'll think about it. My pup is just over 1 year and a month and she's been consistently jumping and out of my truck both the cab and the bed since she was old enough to do it... Is this something that I need to stop? She right around 70 pounds and very lean and gets exercised (running land marks/swimming/etc) on a daily basis. I've always heard about limiting long periods of running on hard surfaces but hadn't thought about the jumping. Do ya'll follow this school of thought?

http://www.ducks.org/hunting/retrie...protect-your-dogs-joints?poe=huntHomeFeatured


----------



## Sam Melish (Apr 23, 2012)

According to what she is jumping on. I always unload my lab at the house (from a Yukon) in the garage and ever since she was a pup I have had a rubber mat 1/2" thick that she jumps down on. She is about the same size as your dog and has shown no ill affects from this. Obviously when we train she jumps out on the ground. My $0.02 worth .


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

My vet told me to let my labs jump into the truck all they want, but not to let them jump down. Hard on the back...


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

When jumping out of the back of the truck, I grab them by the strap collar and let them jump down but cushion the impact.

I think there was a video of a pro doing this from the dog boxes on his truck. FC Merlyn's owner, Jerry P. It was on Bill Hillman's website.


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

We learned the hard way, our last labs lived to be 14 and 15 years old. After they were grown, they were allowed to jump into and out of our trucks. They both developed pinch nerve symptoms in their older years which at times had to be treated with steroids and pain meds.

We do not allow our dog to jump out of a vehicle unless is close to the ground and just stepping out.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

It's a silly expensive risk to take once you know the potential hazards. When my older dog was a pup, we let her jump into the bed of the pick-up on a regular basis (twice per week). At the age of 4 she tore out her knee due to the springing motion of jumping up and in. Surgery cost was $3,600. That was 6 years ago, so i bet the price tag is even higher now.

As for jumping down, the impact on the elbows and shoulders is huge (if jumping from the bed of the pick-up). If the dog doesn't get an injury, you can bet she'll be rickety in her old age.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Agree jump in never out.


----------



## dozer (Jul 13, 2012)

after you have experienced a dog with back issues you will never let your dog jump out of a truck. My vet said in but not out. Our beagle experienced severe back injury it was very sad

if you want my opinion help them out of truck


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I was with my pro for a couple trials last month. I haven't seen my pup for about 4-5 months. She stayed with me in the cabin one night. Early in the am I went to put her back in her crate in the truck, My back was turned and opened her kennel door on the topper and she jumped over my shoulder and right into the topper! What the heck !!!!She is also a mad woman coming out! Makes me so nervous! More worried about coming out than going in for sure but she does use the ramp!


----------



## bdogbud (Feb 21, 2012)

What is the best way of teaching the dog to jump in the truck. My lab is 11months old and he still doesn't jump in. What the best and easiest way to teach it


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I teach my dogs "feet" which means put your front feet on the tailgate and I help them up, coming out they come to the tailgate and sit, then I lift them down.. Jim


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

X2 on Jim technic


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

bdogbud said:


> What is the best way of teaching the dog to jump in the truck. My lab is 11months old and he still doesn't jump in. What the best and easiest way to teach it


Back up to a hill (doesn't have to be much just so it makes the tailgate lower), have the dog jump in and out several times, that will work for most dogs its more of a mental challenge than a physical challenge for young dogs.


----------



## bdogbud (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I will keep trying!


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

Just my opinion, but I'm on my 3rd lab. Still have my 1st 7 years old and can clear the tailgate of a truck from a standing jump. The 2nd didn't fit my personality so I gave her to a nice retired couple. Both were like a streak of [email protected]#$ out of the truck. My new guy was like that once and cost me alot of money and precious time. So from that point forward it was kennel command and help him in the truck and when time to let out I open the door give a sit command make him focus on me and wether or not I was gonna put a collar on him I still played with his neck. Took all of 45 sec. To 1 min but got my point across and was always a positive experience with lots of praise then I picked him up and put him on the ground. As long as my back will allow it that is what I will do. Then we will switch to a ramp. Worked wonders for me to get him focused on me thru the excitement of getting out and running or training.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

I taught them wait. I will allow themto come out of crate into my arms and then down on the ground. 


Mary Beth


----------



## cvrsix (Mar 13, 2011)

I use folding ramp from Gun Dog Supply. 

Buddies like to ridicule, but I'd rather be safe.


----------



## Ray Kirkpatrick (Sep 24, 2010)

After torn shoulder cartilage as a young fire breather (my 1st lab) from jumping down off of tailgate. I have ever since lowered my dogs to the ground. Have them sit and then release them. Tried a ramp and didn't like fooling with it. Took up space. Also have seen dogs get foot injured in space between tailgate and truck bed while leaping out. 
My .02 cents.


----------



## chad.sansom (Jun 6, 2010)

Let her jump in. I agree about the mental block. It took until about two years old until she had the confidence. Now I can't keep her out of the bed of the truck because she knows something fun is about to happen. Always have her sit and lift her out.


----------



## Hunter06FLKY (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow ok, good to know. Thank you everyone for the input. After reading through all of this I've already started helping her out of the truck by the collar to limit the impact and everything. She's good about waiting until I release her to get out of the truck so hopefully I can avoid a lot of problems going forward.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

I was with a friend, who is a vet, and watched as she let her lab jump *up* on the tailgate at a hunt test. He let out a yelp, and when we checked him he's pulled a back leg muscle and had to be pulled for the duration of the event. Unfortunately it happened next to the ramp she uses to bring her dogs *out *of the truck.
After this incident I decided to use a ramp for dogs to go up and down off the tailgate.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Let them jump in, but rarely out, unless I am really slow*

Aaron


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

cvrsix said:


> I use folding ramp from Gun Dog Supply.
> 
> Buddies like to ridicule, but I'd rather be safe.


They can ridicule you all they want, but you'll be the one with the sound dog over time. You're smart smart smart to do this.


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

When we were consulting with an orthopedic specialist about Nate's shoulder/elbow issues a year or so ago, she told us about what they have come to coin as "jump down" syndrome - hunting/field dogs that have spent years jumping off of tailgates (or out of dog trucks). 

Over time it wreaks havoc mostly on the elbows, some on the shoulders - but overall it's incredibly detrimental to their joint well-being. Especially if this starts when the dogs are quite young and the bones/joints not completely formed.

We were somewhat diligent about getting the dogs in and out of the truck back then, but now we are much more aware. 

As others have said, jump up and in - ok. Jump out? Not so much.


----------



## Coxlabs (Oct 19, 2011)

Man I had know idea this caused problems for the dogs. I will start doing things differently from here on out.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Long before I thought about injuries to elbows and shoulders from jumping out of SUV's trucks etc I taught my labs to wait before exiting any vehicle simply for traffic safety issues. I teach CGC class at our ob club and have always stressed this to all my students. I hadn't mentioned this yet this session to the class but this week a club member who's dogs compete at high levels in agility, has a youngster in the class, asked at the end of class when I say does anyone have any questions if she could bring up a safety issue. I said sure.
Turns out while returning from a trial the previous weekend she got a flat on a very busy highway and used the wait commands to get the dogs out of the crates, get crates, while dogs now on leash out of minivan, to get to her spare. This is more than just an issue about injury from jumping down from a vehicle.


----------



## fjwrt (Aug 29, 2008)

interesting because these dogs can cause similar injuries by running at high speed through cover, over ditches, diving into shallow ponds, and in so many other situations during a hunt. Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also? just playing devil's advocate here


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

My big male HATES ! to be helped off the truck.If I forget to sit him to help him,he lands 10 ft out WIDE OPEN.Its the Buster show !!!


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

fjwrt said:


> interesting because these dogs can cause similar injuries by running at high speed through cover, over ditches, diving into shallow ponds, and in so many other situations during a hunt. Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also? just playing devil's advocate here


You can't control everything in a dogs life but as the human we can control certain things that can cause injury. We had a lab blow out his knee jumping to grab the pears off of a tree. he had surgery a long recovery, rehab etc. Guess what, he is back to jumping for pears.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Bad idea to let your dogs jump down from a truck or whatever.
Please download and save the PDF to your dog health folder.

*Jump down syndrome (JDS) is not a topic that you will find in current veterinary **literature. Clean Run is pleased to present **the first report on the condition. The **authors will be publishing a subsequent **paper in Veterinary Surgery, the official **publication of the American College of **Veterinary Surgeons and European College **of Veterinary Surgery.

From Dr Sherman Canapp VOSM Maryland.

http://vetsportsmedicine.com/resourceCenter/documents/JumpDownSyndrome.pdf


*


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

fjwrt said:


> interesting because these dogs can cause similar injuries by running at high speed through cover, over ditches, diving into shallow ponds, and in so many other situations during a hunt. Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also? just playing devil's advocate here


Pretty stupid comment coming from a Vet!


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

fjwrt said:


> interesting because these dogs can cause similar injuries by running at high speed through cover, over ditches, diving into shallow ponds, and in so many other situations during a hunt. Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also? just playing devil's advocate here


In a *safe* field trial test, there isn't impact on the front elbows, shoulders, wrists, ect. greater than jumping down off the tailgate. An experienced dog person does not allows their dog to jump off the tail gate, bad, bad! Every time you send your dog on a retrieve there's a chance he will come back injured. Why up the chances that are already significant?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

fjwrt said:


> interesting because these dogs can cause similar injuries by running at high speed through cover, over ditches, diving into shallow ponds, and in so many other situations during a hunt. Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also? just playing devil's advocate here



Or drumming up future business. Curious to see what your fellow vets think. 

Nothing like comments from those who refuse to identify themselves. 

I catch the dogs when they jump out of my chassis mount (which is lower than a pickup tailgate)
And for the older dogs, I drop the door for my lower storage compartments to help them jump into their holes

Ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure.


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

I had the guys at MTCK fab a little ramp that goes off my tailgait when my 3 hole was made. Like Ted said Ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure. 

Chris


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

fjwrt;1024406
.....
Do you all teach a slow water entry also? do you teach a dog to enter cover slowly? do you get into a ditch if you are hunting out west and lower them into the ditch also?
.....
[/QUOTE said:


> Nope, don't do any of those things but we DO walk any new field and check our setup for hazards like ditches, washouts, etc, especially those hidden by cover.
> 
> Also water depth and underwater hazards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Field work has random jumping activity and usually on softer terrain. Jumping off a vehicle is highly repetitive, and often onto a hard surface. It's a no-brainer that the risk of injury is greater from jumping off a vehicle.

Some risks can be minimized and controlled. It makes no sense to allow the repetitive action of jumping down in situations where safer options are available.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

> Do ya'll follow this school of thought?


In broad terms, yes.

Mine will jump into and out of a pick up or Land Rover on command, but never as young dogs and only rarely onto hard surfaces. One of my favourite picking up spots is on the face of a steep hillside with a near vertical four or five foot drop into a stream bed. A fit dog in hard condition can mange it easily, and needs to because he's going to do it fifteen or twenty times in about as many minutes. If you work mostly in flat country and never need to have a dog jump down a steep bank or over a stone wall then all the discussion about getting into vehicles looks a big deal. 

In my view a well conditioned dog can handle a good deal more jumping than many suppose.

Eug


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> In my view a well conditioned dog can handle a good deal more jumping than many suppose.
> 
> Eug



After paying for six cruciate surgeries, I am more cautious about jumping than you appear to be.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I have never had a dog that needed surgery.

I will say though, every dog I have had has gotten an injury at the truck.
Most all the time it involved jumping in or out.

Once the dog made a mad dash to get up,, and misjudged the tailgate, and jumped up when he was under the thing.

It was such a hard impact,, it put a huge dent in it,, and it knocked it off the hinge.. the dog was almost unconsious..

The other two I have had recieved leg injuries, that took quite some time to get over.
1 hooked her foot on the door latch at the botom of the door sill, on an extended cab climbing down off the back seat.

If that happens at or during hunting season,, your kinda screwed...

Gooser

I now have a simple ramp,made out of a couple of 2x2,s a sheet of cheap plywood,, and covered with a rough indoor out door carpet..
It just take a second to slide the thing out,, and give the dog a way to get up easily.


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Ted posted.


> After paying for six cruciate surgeries, I am more cautious about jumping than you appear to be.


Ted, I'm cautious to the extent that I don't over expose young dogs. You have been in the game longer than me I think, but in 17 years I've had and worked 17 mature dogs. Some were Springers, some Labs, and none of them has ever had a cruciate injury of any kind, indeed joint problems have hardly figured at all. You have experienced more cruciate problems than I've even got first hand knowledge of. Actually I'm struggling to think of one.

It may be there is some other vector than just jumping that gives rise to your experience.

Eug


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Ted posted.Ted, I'm cautious to the extent that I don't over expose young dogs. You have been in the game longer than me I think, but in 17 years I've had and worked 17 mature dogs. Some were Springers, some Labs, and none of them has ever had a cruciate injury of any kind, indeed joint problems have hardly figured at all. You have experienced more cruciate problems than I've even got first hand knowledge of. Actually I'm struggling to think of one.
> 
> It may be there is some other vector than just jumping that gives rise to your experience.
> 
> Eug



I think it is foolish to expose your dogs to unnecessary wear and tear. I have learned over the years, in speaking to various veterinarians and surgeons, that:

1. Jumping out of the truck can cause issues with shoulders and elbo
2. Jumping into the truck can cause issues with cruciates

I do not think that elbows, shoulders, and cruciate injuries are necessarily caused by jumping in and out of trucks. But, I do think that you can exacerbate issues. So, you have had 17 mature dogs without injuries. Good for you.

​I still say, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Colonel Blimp said:


> Ted posted.Ted, I'm cautious to the extent that I don't over expose young dogs. You have been in the game longer than me I think, but in 17 years I've had and worked 17 mature dogs. Some were Springers, some Labs, and none of them has ever had a cruciate injury of any kind, indeed joint problems have hardly figured at all. You have experienced more cruciate problems than I've even got first hand knowledge of. Actually I'm struggling to think of one.
> 
> It may be there is some other vector than just jumping that gives rise to your experience.
> 
> Eug


I have often wondered about breeding in the UK. Do the people there pay as much attention to the structure of the dogs as to the titles and abilities of the dogs? 
Here in the US, I have noticed an almost complete lack of structure in breeding of field dogs, I have never heard a coment like...."that dog has a strong rear and good angulation and would help improve pups from my female who's rear is lacking" Generally it seems that people are only worried about abilities such as marking,drive and trainability(to a lesser extent) than to the actual soundness of the dogs they choose. They have made a huge improvement in hips and elbows due to OFA but still never seem to actually look at the whole structure of the dog. I am not talking about meeting the breed standards, just about general structure. of course this is just my opinion...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> *I have often wondered about breeding in the UK. Do the people there pay as much attention to the structure of the dogs as to the titles and abilities of the dogs?
> Here in the US, I have noticed an almost complete lack of structure in breeding of field dogs, I have never heard a coment like...."that dog has a strong rear and good angulation and would help improve pups from my female who's rear is lacking"* Generally it seems that people are only worried about abilities such as marking,drive and trainability(to a lesser extent) than to the actual soundness of the dogs they choose. They have made a huge improvement in hips and elbows due to OFA but still never seem to actually look at the whole structure of the dog. I am not talking about meeting the breed standards, just about general structure. of course this is just my opinion...



I stopped reading after this BS. You might be entitled to your "opinion", but you can't expect to stir up horse **** & think nobody will call you out on it.


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

A friend of mine dog had a bone chip off an elbow from jumping out of the truck. GDG-The chiropractor that I take my dogs to told me that most neck, knee, elbow and hip injuries with dogs can be avoided by simple readjustments so the dog is not putting undo stress on those areas.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Kelly, you could be on to something. Jacob, not so much......

Eugene stated he's been running dogs for a long time in the UK and was hard pressed to recollect hearing of even one dog ever having cruciate injury.
I watched some of the videos he sent me and a lot of the stuff they run their dogs through as matter of course would raise a riot from contestants here complaining it's too dangerous to run through sticker bushes, jump over stone walls or over barbed wire fences etc etc...

Here, everyone and their brother knows lots of dogs that have had cruciate injuries and a great number of us have owned dogs that have torn them. 3 for me. Consequently we are sensitive to this and have learned (the hard way) to take precautions to prevent injury and protect our dogs. 
It seems that in the UK the incidence of ccl injury is so small that the though of taking precaution hasn't even come up.

Do you think breeding matters?

It is widely suspected that genetic components may contribute to certain conditions and injuries like Cruciate tears. I think definitive proof is yet to come but....
The breeding of Labradors has diverged into several subsets over recent years (60 or so) British Field Trials, British Show, American Field Trials, American Bench, American Gentleman's dogs of British origin, etc. Depending on the desire of the breeders and competitors certain traits are desirable and other traits are given no importance. Like here we value a dog that can make an insanely long courageous swim and over there they value rock solid steady and quiet. They care not about long swims and we turn a blind eye to creeping noisy dogs. etc etc... All in the same dog.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I don't recall seeing tailgates in the UK that are anywhere near as high off the ground as our pickups. Are there many?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Breck said:


> Kelly, you could be on to something. Jacob, not so much......




If I wanted your asinine opinion on something, I'd ask. I'm certain even you can decipher that.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> If I wanted your asinine opinion on something, I'd ask. I'm certain even you can decipher that.



if y'all dont copy and paste this as a defauly answer for anything Gooser posts,, you is missin somethin very special !


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Somebody pass the peanuts....


----------



## blackasmollases (Mar 26, 2012)

MooseGooser said:


> if y'all dont copy and paste this as a defauly answer for anything Gooser posts,, you is missin somethin very special !


Most level headed post of the thread. As mentioned in a previous thread gone wrong opinions are like something. Everyone has one. We all know what that something is. Either way stick to the original question. To jump or not! I really dont care what you all do with your dogs just offered my opinion. You want to turn it into a what we are breeding for thread start your own. My 2¢…


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Love the Moose Gooser!!!!

But wouldn't mind seeing a new thread on the new topic - with a bag of roasted peanuts - and beer.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Cause of this thread I tried to help my dog off the truck this morning.......He liked to broke my back by going over my shoulder and using me as a launch pad !Gonna have to work on it hahhahha


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

Sharon posted


> I don't recall seeing tailgates in the UK that are anywhere near as high off the ground as our pickups. Are there many?


Sharon, in general terms you are probably right. I did try to post some pics of typical set ups, but the site wasn't being co-operative, the files were too big. I'll try again later.

Eug


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
In never out.

Helpy Helperson Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Kelly Greenwood said:


> I have often wondered about breeding in the UK. Do the people there pay as much attention to the structure of the dogs as to the titles and abilities of the dogs?
> Here in the US, *I have noticed an almost complete lack of structure in breeding of field dogs, I have never heard a coment like...."that dog has a strong rear and good angulation and would help improve pups from my female who's rear is lacking" Generally it seems that people are only worried about abilities such as marking,drive and trainability(to a lesser extent) than to the actual soundness of the dogs they choose. They have made a huge improvement in hips and elbows due to OFA but still never seem to actually look at the whole structure of the dog.* I am not talking about meeting the breed standards, just about general structure. of course this is just my opinion...


Kelly ,this has crossed my mind as well 

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?90166-My-dog-has-the-sniffles


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

A few years ago, I had the good fortune to train with UK retriever folks in Ireland for a week. 

It is true that their vehicles are generally much lower to the ground than most of the North American dog rigs. But these field retrievers in the UK do a lot of fence jumping as a normal matter of course. I actually commented to these guys that they must see a LOT of cruciate tears in their dogs with this sort of jumping. 

These guys looked at me like I was an alien. They had no idea what I was talking about. They just plain don't see cruciate tears in their dogs over there. 

I've had dialogue with some folks in the veterinary (retriever) community who seem to feel that their may be some sort of genetic component with the high frequency of cruciate tears we see in my part of the world. 

If some of you who have gone through the "ecstasy" of cruciate repair and rehab saw the kind of jumping the UK dogs do in training, you'd probably cringe. 

Jay, my FT lab Bus is now 6. I've "lifted him" down from the tailgate since he was a pup. We have finally gotten to the point where it's a bit less acrobatic. For years, he'd try to launch himself off the tailgate and I'd kind of support the fall as I twisted around at the waist and lowered him down to lessen the impact. I can relate to the challenge. Bus was not into being static as I lifted him down.

Like others have mentioned, I encourage all of the dogs to jump in (up) on their own, but I lift them all down and do not allow them to jump down.

Jacob, go ahead and disagree, but how about taking some of the personal "sting" off it? Thanks, Chris


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Breck said:


> Well I aught to........
> Oh wait Florida already kicked your sorry ass........


I dont remember seeing Jacob Hawkes listed as playing that game


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Cause of this thread I tried to help my dog off the truck this morning.......He liked to broke my back by going over my shoulder and using me as a launch pad !Gonna have to work on it hahhahha


Dog Lifting 101; This is how I do it .

Assuming your dog will stand still on the tailgate:

• With the dog facing toward your right on the tailgate, reach your right arm over his neck as though you were going to put him in a headlock. (actually, you kinda do)

• Your right hand will go between his front legs and support him under his chest. Hold firmly to your body. 

• Wrap your left arm behind and under his rear so your left forearm brings his rear legs forward and supports his back half. Again, hold firmly.

You now have great control over the squirming and thrashing that will follow when you lift. ;-) I have lifted countless dogs down with this method and have never dropped or lost control of one and have yet to be bitten, though a couple unfamiliar ones have tried. They will quickly learn what you are about to do when you reach for them and will generally cooperate.

Use the same hold when lifting out of a trailer or truck box, but this requires a little more learning as Fido has to sort of anticipate and "jump" into your arms.

That will be :2c: . Good luck.

JS


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Hunter06FLKY said:


> So I just happened across this video on the DU website and wanted to see what ya'll think about it. My pup is just over 1 year and a month and she's been consistently jumping and out of my truck both the cab and the bed since she was old enough to do it... Is this something that I need to stop? She right around 70 pounds and very lean and gets exercised (running land marks/swimming/etc) on a daily basis. I've always heard about limiting long periods of running on hard surfaces but hadn't thought about the jumping. Do ya'll follow this school of thought?
> 
> http://www.ducks.org/hunting/retrie...protect-your-dogs-joints?poe=huntHomeFeatured


I don't let them jump down from anything higher than a couple feet. In, NP ( unless it is a slick tailgate ). I hold the collar strap and place my hand on the chest to get a soft 4 footed landing.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Arggghhhhh! I tried to "help" my youngster down the other day. I figured I would leave the tail gate up until I got him out in the bed of the truck so that I could get hold of him before he jumped. Backfired. He came out of the box, saw the closed tailgate and flew over it. Adding another 2.5' to his already too high drop. So far he has survived these antics, but you can bet we are going to work on it seriously now. Can't afford these acrobatics! Why is it the Chessie is the only one with any sense? Both labs would happily leap off a 100' cliff just to try their wings.


----------



## Kelly Greenwood (Dec 18, 2008)

Sorry Jacob, Let me answer the OP's question this way then, my one dog with really good structure lands very softly like a cat and I don't worry about him as much, my dog with really bad structure hits the ground like a bag of wet cement and I never ever let that one jump from any height. Structure is very important in determining a height at which an a dog (or any animal) can repetitively do something and not suffer damage. Other key factors would be weight of dog, nutrition and movement. The physics of it are F=M*A (force =mass x acceleration) Basically the force on the joint is the weight of the dog* the deceleration (distance over time period). A dog that lands stiff legged has a much higher impact force than a dog that as it lands sinks almost to the ground, the later speads the force of the impact over time thus reducing the peak force. This is how airbags work they slow the person down over a period of time, as opposed to a dashboard that would decelerate the human over a very very short time. Bad structure in a dog, short humerus bad scapular angles, legs rotated in or out that moves the joints out of line with the body all increase the force of impact by not allowing easy and proper movement on landing.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Jay Dufour said:


> Cause of this thread I tried to help my dog off the truck this morning.......He liked to broke my back by going over my shoulder and using me as a launch pad !Gonna have to work on it hahhahha


Chris, we need a "LIKE" button! Lol. I'm sure this will be me when I try to help mine out later lol


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jamee Strange said:


> Chris, we need a "LIKE" button! Lol. I'm sure this will be me when I try to help mine out later lol



Jamee,

What's with the orange ribbons in your avatar pic? I thought we'd see one with your Q ribbon by now!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Hahaha yea I just noticed that! Going to change it now, thanks! I'm really glad I got to meet you this past weekend! Hope to see you again next season!


----------



## Colonel Blimp (Jun 1, 2004)

*A few pics*

Some snaps of typical vehicles I use and a bit of terrain. Sorry about the quality they're just grab shots not properly composed or anything clever.










Above, Eddie and Ross in our estate issued vehicle. About the last shoot Ross went afield; he was an old boy then, but loved his day out.










Above both vehicles are used to carry the beating dogs and occasionally the pickers up.











Louis is on the left bumming sweets.












Blimp and the boys starting out. Subaru Forester plus dog crate. The lip on the crate makes it a bit higher than normal, but perfectly feasible.











The top end of the Garden Drive. The rough path goes on up the hill a bit and turns right in the middle distance. The Guns stand on the path and take birds coming from the right, so Eddie will take a few off that bank and rather more from the left hand side. Once the path turns the left side looks pretty much like the right. I look after the top three Guns in the line, from about where the pic has been taken, then up and round the bend. We normally get 15 -20, a mix of dead birds and runners. There are a lot of woodcock in this drive which makes life interesting.

I phoned a Vet friend of ours who has a small practice locally; she can't recall a working dog of any type (lots of working collies round here) with ACL damage in the last four / five years. This possibly the busiest shooting area in UK.

Eug,


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Beautiful dogs Eug!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Eugene and for calling your local vet. Interesting information.

Jennifer


----------

